# Immediate opening for Tree Climber / Arborist Portland, OR $1,000 Sign On Bonus.



## UrbanForestPro (Aug 22, 2011)

Urban Forest Pro is a full service tree service serving clients in the Portland Metro area. We provide high quality tree services done exclusively by ISA certified arborists. We focus on the quality of our team and our equipment in order to produce the best results possible for our clients. 

We are looking for 2 full time arborists to join our team. One arborist/tree climber and one crew leader/arborist/tree climber. The positions are full time and year round (35-40 hours in winter and 40-50 hours in summer). You must have a variety of experience including large mature tree pruning and hazardous removals. Day to day work includes mostly residential removals (everything roped down) and tree pruning (about 75% pruning) and some fine pruning and hedge work. ISA certification is highly desired if you do not have it you will need to obtain during the first 6 months of employment. Number of years of experience is not a measurement we use once we talk to you we will be able to tell if you have the knowledge necessary to do the job. Pacific Northwest tree ID skills are also highly desired. 

Pay is $17-22 per hour. We offer 2 weeks paid vacation, health and dental insurance, 4 bonuses a year of up to $1,000, paid training, education and testing. We also have many company sponsored outings and trips as a break from the day to day. In the past this has included trips to New York and Las Vegas and outings to Blazers and Timbers games, Zip lining, golf, boating, and paintball wars. 

At this company we have a work hard play hard attitude and our employees know if they give us their all and then some they will be rewarded. 

A drug test, back ground check, and a pre-employment medical exam are all required.

Email your resume to [email protected] to be considered.


----------



## UrbanForestPro (Apr 4, 2012)

*We Are Uping the Sign On Bonus to $2,000 for an ISA Cert Arborist.*

We Are Uping the Sign On Bonus to $2,000 for an ISA Cert Arborist. If you are out of state we will also help with your relocation.


----------

